# Dual batteries for trolling motor



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Any recommendations on going with a series or parallel 12v system vs 24v... 
I'll have three batteries onboard. 
Two designated for accessories, and trolling motor. The other, strictly for motor cranking.

It'll be my first boat setup like this...
I'm used to changing leads when my battery dies...
Or else just callin' it quits...

I think a series setup would drain them alot slower right...

Thanks.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

a series connection will fry your 12 volt gizmos   parallel will give you longer 12 volt run times  but a battery switch might be your best option, you really need 2 batteries that are the same age and like kind in order for it to drain nice and even


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

yep.
I will buy both at the same time.
Forgot about a battery switch.
I've seen 'em.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I do a lot of 12 volt wiring in series and throw a couple batteries parallel called "reserve" in the hydraulic industry. 
I have always been told that when wiring two batteries parallel, it multiplies the cranking amps. 

I don't know if that truly is the case, but I do know that when I'm running 6 batteries in series at 72 volts with two more in "reserve" wired parallel, there's definitely more power than running just 6 batteries in series at 72 volts.

Also, one has to run more solenoids when having batteries parallel as opposed to not having them.

So what I'm saying is, if in fact it does multiply the amps, you will have quicker power, for a longer period of time as just running one battery.

But if you run 24v to a 12v motor, it will fry after a short period.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

I think I'm getting the RT-55BH which is a 12v.

I can't seeing dropping the loot for a 24v system...
Pricey, aren't they... 101lb 24v would be nice...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

A 24v trolling motor will last a LOT longer than a 12v motor setup. Simply because the 24v setup will have so much more power you won't need to twist the throttle much to get the job done. If you're wearing out your 12v system repeatedly, you either need to shop around for a battery with a ton more rating in amp hours, or step up to a good 24v system. 

Also, a 5-speed trolling motor (12v or 24v) will toast your batteries a LOT sooner than a digital one with variable speeds. 

Check with Frank in Sebastian to see what he's using as he's come up with some new thing where he's getting a lot more time out of the battery. Plus he knows his stuff.

I've been running a 24v system with an RT80 minn kota on several boats for the last 6 years. My home area is probably one of the highest current-flow areas of the state, where the Indian river meets the St Lucie river; also IN the St Lucie inlet, and under the Roosevelt bridge. This is "leave the trolling motor at WOT all day" kinda water. 

In 6 years I've drained the batteries once. And this is using a pair of Odyssey PC1200's. 

Good luck whatever you choose to do!

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You can kinda Cheat LOL Run a 24 Volt System for the Trolling motor and then Pull 12 Volts off to run the other stuff IF The other stuff Does NOT pull to Much .... OR Run The 24 Volt System for the TM and a third separate Battery to power the other stuff .... I use a Dedicated 33 amp Hr. Sealed Wheelchair battery for the Bilge pump ....

The Final option is Just run a 12 Volt System Consisting of Two of the Biggest Honkin 6 Volt Trojan Batteries you can find 

As a final Note Make up some jumpers to use in an emergency to get back on if needed

Dave


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks fellas.

Yeah Tom. I've been using the 5speed ones on my previous boats... Maybe the switch to variable is my ticket to happiness...
24v too. 
I know what your screamin' about current flow. Been there, done that... I've been in some spots where a 40lb on the fastest speed wouldn't even get me through! Live and Learn.

Thanks again guys....


----------

